# How to find the chipset driver version ?



## Welliam

How to find the chipset driver version installed ? I searched google and found outdated results.


----------



## Jdpurvis

Actually, not a trivial problem. For Intel chipsets, you can usually look in Device Manager for a driver for the chipset. But the AMD Chipset number doesn't appear there, and it is not clear how to find it. Simplest way I know is to go to the AMD page: https://www.amd.com/en/support . You can enter your chipset (e.g., AM4...) and subset (e.g. X470, X570...) and you can find the most recent chipset driver and download it. The install program won't install an older version. For X570, which I have, the most recent driver is 2.07.14.327, dated July 21.

Good luck.

J


----------



## BIRDMANv84

I was going to ask about this as well just out of curiosity, I get slightly different info from the Asus website under CH7 support (1st picture), 2nd picture is when I download directly from the link above on the AMD website under x470 chipset.


----------



## Melan

Device manager?
Download chipset drivers from AMD. They should contain the latest drivers/powerplans.

Bonus points: If you're unsure about ryzen powerplan, you can just switch to windows balanced and remove both ryzen powerplans with cmd before installing new chipset drivers. They seem to duplicate for me when new ones are installed.
Open CMD as admin > powercfg list > select ryzen powerplan GUID and right click > powercfg delete (right click to paste the GUID), then repeat for the other ryzen powerplan.


----------



## Heldenhirn

I found another way which is easier in my opinion.
1. Open Windows 10 Settings
2. Open "App & Features"
3. Find "AMD Chipset Software
4. Click on the entry
5. Look at the number below the AMD Logo


----------



## MishelLngelo




----------

